# Boxer dog andulsia



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

We are looking to relocate within half hour of Gibraltar which is a really good opportunity for us but I'm worried about bringing my gourgous boxer dog as I've read they are on dangerous dog list can anyone give me any advice as I want his welfare to be paramount He's well trained and has a lovely temperament


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I've never heard of Boxers being on any dangerous dogs list.

Frankly......anybody who would put a Boxer on one must be totally clueless about dogs.

What would make a Boxer dangerous? Other than stupidity, dribbling, uncontrolled flatulence, and a willingness to follow an axe murderer home for a biscuit.....I can't think of anything.

Don't worry about it.....we came here in 2005 with two Rotties.....no problem. You've got no reason to worry.


----------



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks I've heard they need to be muzzled also can't see my reg liking that and needs to be on a lead at all times otherwise big fines.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I've never heard of Boxers being on any dangerous dogs list.
> 
> Frankly......anybody who would put a Boxer on one must be totally clueless about dogs.
> 
> ...


they are on the list - but it's nothing to be concerned about tbh

heer are a couple of recent threads 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/112158-dangerous-dog-list-andaluc.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/109415-dangerous-dog-act-spain.html


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

hayleyann said:


> Thanks I've heard they need to be muzzled also can't see my reg liking that and needs to be on a lead at all times otherwise big fines.


Dangerous dogs are supposed to be muzzled....in principle. In practice I've never seen it.

But I think that relates more to the Spanish way which is just leave their dogs roam.....which we don't do.

Unless you've got a hyperactive Boxer that behaves like a complete fool (one of my brindles was like that many years ago) then nobody will look twice!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> they are on the list


What's the criteria for the list Lynn? Any dog they'd be too frightened to try and mistreat?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> What's the criteria for the list Lynn? Any dog they'd be too frightened to try and mistreat?


probably.........

it's to do with size & build I think - the best thing about the list is that owners are supposed to have some sort of phsycological test - so that should stop idiots who want fighting dogs

boxers aren't listed by breed, but apparently have the general characteristics

Essential Animal Information for Pets in Spain - AngloINFO Costa Blanca (Spain)

here's the law in spanish Real Decreto 287/2002, de 22 de marzo, por el que se desarrolla la Ley 50/1999, de 23 de diciembre, sobre el régimen jurídico de la tenencia de animales potencialmente peligrosos.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

For your own peace of mind I would check with a local vet about the current regs. regarding dogs on the DD list.Certainly round me the town hall has tightened up no end.
If you are walking a dog in the campo you may well prefer to keep it muzzled to keep it away from snakes-poisonous toads etc etc!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> it's to do with size & build I think - the best thing about the list is that owners are supposed to have some sort of phsycological test - so that should stop idiots who want fighting dogs


No it won't Lynn. The only guy I know that did that test was a complete and utter nutter. I'm talking totally off his trolley!

He passed with flying colours and the following week smuggled his dog back into Britain "under the radar" and then checked himself imto a mental hospital.

No...I'm not joking either.


----------



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

Reg is very chilled and well behaved I'm just don't want him to be unhappy would it be a good idea to contact a vet before we made a decision.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hayleyann said:


> Thanks I've heard they need to be muzzled also can't see my *reg* liking that and needs to be on a lead at all times otherwise big fines.



*REG???* That was my dads name lol

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

hayleyann said:


> Reg is very chilled and well behaved I'm just don't want him to be unhappy would it be a good idea to contact a vet before we made a decision.


He'll be fine Hayley......you've got no need to worry at all. I'm sure he'll love it here.

The reality of life here is the only ones who should be muzzled are the dumbass Brits who are here!


----------



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank all I feel much better. Reg is my 40 kilo baby lol


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

If it were me-I would want to know what the current regulations state-whether they are adhered to or not.I guess knowledge is better than being caught out......!
I'm sure all will be well with Reg and he will be very happy in Spain!


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

I have lived her for over 6 years always with 2 boxers (and for a year 3). I have never had a problem, my old boy we muzzled as he did not like other dogs, the others never. We lived by the beach and walked them there every day - we saw loads of police and beach patrol and nobody every bothered. I heard that boxers were put on the dangerous dogs list but asked at my vet and they checked and said no. You will not have a problem walking as you keep your dog on a lead when walking in the town and put it on the lead on the beach when there are people around.


----------



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

How did they get on with the heat. Reg loves lying out in the sun but that's it uk


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

We are lucky we have a pool and they love it!! I think that some are worse than others, one of mine struggles in the heat and the other is ok.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

hayleyann said:


> How did they get on with the heat. Reg loves lying out in the sun but that's it uk


They won't cope with it as well as native Spanish dogs....but just make sure there's always plenty of water and cooler shaded areas for him.

One benefit though is that if you have a dog who wants to get on the bed with you, you'll get 3 months break over the Summer.


----------



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

Reg is the biggest bed hog. I know I shouldn't but he comes under the duvet lol and edges a lot so often end up like a foetus in the corner so that's something to look forward too maybe having the bed to myself


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is absolutely nothing to worry about, Hayley. We brought our baby boy, a 54 kilo Rhodesian Ridgeback, from Prague where in winter we had deep snow and teperatures sometimes -25C to southern Andalucia where for the past few weeks we've had temperatures of 40C plus. He is very happy here.

When it's as hot as it is now we take him out early in the morning and late in the evening. In fact my OH got up at 07.15 to take him out this morning and is still out in the campo...it's now 08.55.

Our Little Azor isn't listed as one of the 'dangerous dog' breeds but has all the characteristics.
We have him chipped, all vaccinations up to date, passport and he has his card from the Town Hall as well as insurance, all required by law. When he is out in the village he is on a lead and canny-collar. Although huge, he is a gentle boy and is well-known in our village as 'El Ridgeback'. The police are very taken by him - he seems to be the oly RR in the area.

Spanish people, at least those living round here, are very sensible where dogs are concerned. ...unlike the Czechs, who kept anything bigger than a Lab chained up and who picked up their little dogs in terror when Our Little Azor approached.

If you settle anywhere near Estepona and are interested in helping animal charities, you will be made very welcome at ADANA. We run a rescue and rehoming centre just outside Estepona, near Casares and are always happy to meet new volunteers.


----------



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

We ate looking to relocate in that area so that sounds amazing and I'd love to help out and it would be a really good way for me to meet people. Plus maybe my reg could meet friends too he loves people and dogs Thank you so much it such a big thing to move etc especially if your like me love your dog to bits thank you again maybe you can send me details so when I get there I could help out sounds amazing


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

As I understand it it's the Fuengirola/Mijas area that has put them on their own local list. I haven't yet heard of anywhere else locally putting them on (yet!)

Again I echo everybody else - he will be fine coming to Spain for sure. I brought my own 6 including a 38kg long haired labradoodle - he doesn't get up to much in the day over July/Aug but loves a run around at his own pace in the evening. We live 30mins inland from the coast so it averages 5-6 degrees hotter.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

hayleyann said:


> We ate looking to relocate in that area so that sounds amazing and I'd love to help out and it would be a really good way for me to meet people. Plus maybe my reg could meet friends too he loves people and dogs Thank you so much it such a big thing to move etc especially if your like me love your dog to bits thank you again maybe you can send me details so when I get there I could help out sounds amazing




As I said, you will be made very welcome

We have social events quite frequently so you'll be able to meet loads of people, not only Spanish but of all nationalities, from Czechs to Dutch to Norwegians and more!

Pm me when you arrive and I'll happily introduce you to our ADANA crowd.

Yes, we're like you, completely besotted with our baby boy ....It took us a few weeks to find a variety of walks for him when we first arrived so I could help you if you need any advice.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Dogs and heat...
When we first came here we brought our two Brit rescue dogs with us. Both large but skinny as is their breed.

The long-haired one we thought would have trouble in the heat, but apart from drinking a lot more, he was actually ok.
Our short-haired dog on the other hand hated the heat so much she would sit in a corner under the air-con panting for hours and looking totally distressed. We had to bring her a drink of water because she was too weak to get it herself.
She also had trouble walking on the concrete in the streets because for her it was like walking on hot coals.
It soon got to the stage when we were talking of taking her back and homing her with one of our children until we could find a solution..

But luckily we did find a solution which she enjoyed and it worked. We bought some spray containers and sprayed her regularly with cold(ish) water (ice cold is not recommended).
We also sprayed the road in front of her when we had to take her out at times when it was still very hot (It was almost like cleaning a path in front of the Queen). The neighbours just looked on and shook their heads .


----------



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you so much that's very kind of you


----------



## Regfather (Jul 20, 2012)

Thought I should register and and add my two pennies worth, (although my thoughts are likely to be over-rided by the wife).

Anyway thank you everyone for the great info and support offered so far, it's obviously a big step to consider uprooting everything and moving to another country, a decision made all the more difficult when there are animals involved.

The bottom line is this - while the move will benefit Hayley and myself, it is not something we can do without taking the 40kg lapdog with us and there is some scary information out there on the interwebz which, quite frankly came so close to deterring us.

All in all though, and largely thanks to the information provided thus far in this thread, I believe this is something we can manage and will strive to make our dreams a reality.

So once again, thank you to the great community here for the information and support offered!

:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Regfather said:


> Thought I should register and and add my two pennies worth, (although my thoughts are likely to be over-rided by the wife).
> 
> Anyway thank you everyone for the great info and support offered so far, it's obviously a big step to consider uprooting everything and moving to another country, a decision made all the more difficult when there are animals involved.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

mr haleyann


----------



## Regfather (Jul 20, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> mr haleyann


Mr hayleyann indeed


----------



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

That's my husband reg father


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

hayleyann said:


> That's my husband reg father


One thing I will warn you about Hayley......being an animal lover in Spain can be a curse. Because you will face some very difficult situations.

You'll see what I mean when you get here.....but the smart money is going on Reg having a new permanent friend within 3 months.

Over here you don't choose dogs.....they choose you! You don't have any choice in it!
We came with 3, then went up to 6, then down to 5, then up to 6, then back down to 5.
Then add in 2 horses, a psychopathic donkey, a duck, a tortoise, a hare, and a guinea pig! Every one of those (inc the one remaining UK Rottie) were rescues. By me!

For some reason I must give off some aura to animals (particularly dogs) that says "soft touch"....so I end up like the Pied Piper.

So beware Hayley!


----------



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

Omg that will be me cant wait


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

One thing you should bear on mind apart from the heat are the dangers for dogs here - processionary caterpillars, leishmania, tick fever and poisonous toads. Do not rent near pine trees!


----------



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

That's sound horrific are they mainly in the countryside ? If you have a pool will there be toads in it. Is there any preventative measure you can take. As you probably know boxers are very inquisitive


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

hayleyann said:


> That's sound horrific are they mainly in the countryside ? If you have a pool will there be toads in it. Is there any preventative measure you can take. As you probably know boxers are very inquisitive


This thread about processional caterpillars used to be a sticky:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/66802-walking-pets-take-care.html

I cant speak for other parts of Spain but around here it appears to have been the fashion some years ago to stick pine trees all around local villages and along roads. They do make the place look more picturesque, but the caterpillars who use the trees can be lethal for pets. so have a read of how to look out for them and what times of year to avoid anywhere where there are pine trees if at all possible.

We personally know people whose pets have suffered badly as a result of sniffing what appeared to be a fallen pine cone. It wasnt a happy result.

One thing we found difficult with our dogs was that they are running dogs, so we had to be very careful where we let them run, as in our area there are sudden deep gorges which spring up unexpectedly for the unwary.

But mainly, we just avoid pine trees in the early months of the year (and spray our eldest galgo with water in the summer months  ).


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

We stayed in Estepona and we had the caterpillars one year by our urbanization and only once I came across a toad on our road. Our boxer did get tick fever and we only ever took her to the beach. We lived in the campo and had quite a lot of toads but I think our 2 did not like the smell of them - were very curious but did not pick them up. We have moved back to Estepona , a 10 minute walk to town. You have to avoid pine tree areas from about January to march. We have also encountered quite a few snakes but mostly not venemos and even if they were would not do much to a big dog. The sand flies and leishmania you have to protect your dog - we have vaccinated and use advantix and the scalibor collars. to be quite honest our 2 are both Spanish and the heat is the least of your worries. And the rest if you are quite vigilant is not a problem. As long as you are aware of the dangers and take reasonable precautions you will be fine. If you move to Estepona I would be happy to meet up for a boxer get together! I would say if you can get a house with a garden and a pool you will have great fun - my 2 swim like fish!

Fiona


----------



## hayleyann (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you that's very kind of you and very helpful and if we do move there which is an area we are looking at a boxer play date would be amazing and probably very amusing. Reggie loves swimming but he tends to open his mouth like a basking shark lol. Thanks again Hayley


----------

